# in your opinions is this a pullet or a cock please give opinion



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I know it's extremely difficult to sex silkies, however I also know some of you have a good eye for it. I'm only looking for opinions here. I'm sure you have a better eye than I do. Possibly by the stance, or feathers, ect. In your opinions is this silkie male or female. Please answer! I'm just dying for opinions. Thanks so much!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She's a girl! And a doll at that! In my opinion, that is.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh my I'm spoon happy to hear that!! She does take my babies under her breast to sleep but I've heard sometimes silkie roos have done that too! She/he is really mothering to the babies! So much so that I let him/her stay in the brooder with the babies (it's really a big brooder). He/she tells the babies to eat, to drink, and to sleep! They continue to sleep under her/him. I really think she- he thinks it's her babies! I so pray it's a she!! I'm so in love! But if she's a he, I can't keep him. It's going to break my heart! Ooooh I pray your right! Thank you so much for looking!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

I also had a psychotic rooster that would raise chicks, and he was so sweet with them, and they would sleep all over and under him, just the cutest thing to see. But he was not a people rooster, just a chicken rooster!! But I really think she is a hen, because of the short tail and the short feathers on her neck. Check her for spurs, and you probably won't see any. How old is she?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi she is almost months old. I just went in and checked for spur buds and all I felt was smooth not a bump one! So that's great! My question is wouldn't she have spur bumps by now if she we're male? Or at least spur buds.? She's really smooth no bumps or buds.: ) I hope this means pullet!! My prayers would be answered!! Thanks so much for your advice and opinion!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I meant to say almost 3 months old. Oops


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

She should have little bumps by now, so congratulations!!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yay! I'm so happy! I pray she's female! I love her so much I'd just be crushed if I had to give her up! Darn city! We used to be County but they annexed us into city so city rules... but I'm very happy! Hope she is a she! Thanks so much for everyone's opinion!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

realsis said:


> Yay! I'm so happy! I pray she's female! I love her so much I'd just be crushed if I had to give her up! Darn city! We used to be County but they annexed us into city so city rules... but I'm very happy! Hope she is a she! Thanks so much for everyone's opinion!


Why would you not be grandfathered? You know, for county rules?


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

I've never checked on that? Is it possible that they do that? I just assumed because the area was annexed into the city the rules applied. Strange thing is across the street area they can have Horses a little father down pigs and sheep. However my lot is 10,000 square feet only so that's a 1/4 acre I believe. And that puts me under different rules I think as I understand it? It gets pretty complicated but it's definitely something to look into. I looked into the rules and I think I'm classified as r1. Unfortunately but I don't understand how just down the street is rs. I'm thinking it's all on lot size but I'm not for sure. We sure have a bigger lot than I'd consider a city lot. This is where it's complicated.. I have looked at zoning maps and it's all so confusing. But I will definitely look into it. This house had been here for over 20 years although I haven't lived here that long. And it was built as county. But now considered city. I'm going to do some digging and see what I can come up with. Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck. We are county property as well, but city allll around us. When we first bought, I tried to find out ant restrictions, the county said to see what the land was originally zoned as, I went as far back as 1800s and could not find any restrictions. We are surrounded by neighborhoods, we are on just under an acre, and across the street from a school. So, I just went the route of going to ask forgiveness if anyone ever proves otherwise....plus, I hear lots and lots of crowing around me, so we should be good. If we do ever get annexed ( we are 1 mile from Dickinson one way, and about 1/2 mile from league city the other, I will fight for getting grandfathered.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, so I know for a fact my land was zoned as county. However now it's city. Wonder if it matters? My town is very restrictive as it's California, southern California. So I'm not sure how I could work it with a roo. I wish these towns weren't so negative about chickens! I mean they allow barking dogs right? Sigh.... well I'm still gonna dig and see what I can find. Thanks for all you're help! Hopefully they won't annexed you into a r1 zone! If so, definitely fight for grandfathering. I'm sure your town is a lot better at accepting chickens that southern California! California is really getting ridiculous with what we can do and what we can't do! It's kinda scary!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Check put "the chicken whisperer" on face book. He has a live broadcast you can listen to. I have only been able to listen to one of his broadcast, but the focus lately has been on chicken laws lately.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks I will check it out!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

jhabaa1 said:


> Why would you not be grandfathered? You know, for county rules?


That was my first thought, too. I'd look into it, and find neighbors in the same situation, and see if they have been allowed to use the grandfather clause.


----------

